# What TV Show(s) are you watching right now?



## phoenyx (Oct 9, 2016)

The currently airing show that I'm watching right now is Westworld. I'm also watching Game of Thrones and Dark Matter, though neither is currently airing. I just found out that both Westworld and Game of Thrones share the same musical composer, Ramin Djawadi. Here's his opening theme for Westworld, along with the video to go with it:


----------



## dani67 (Oct 9, 2016)

westworld





shameless






Designated Survivor


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 9, 2016)

Like any guy right now with a dick....NASCAR


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 9, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Like any guy right now with a dick....NASCAR



Not all guys are fans of competitive sports, but I certainly know some guys that are very much into NASCAR...


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 9, 2016)

Below is the trailer for the first season to Dark Matter. It's just finished its second season, but this is a series that I would strongly recommend watching from the beginning...


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's my favourite trailer to Westworld...


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 9, 2016)

And lastly the trailer to Season 6 of Game of Thrones ...


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm not watching a tv show. I'm watching Wargames the movie


----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2016)

Right now, I'm watching Leverage because there's nothing else to watch


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 9, 2016)

Currently watching Bringing up Baby, Cary Grant/Katherine Hepburn


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 9, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> I'm not watching a tv show. I'm watching Wargames the movie



Lol, I guess we can do movies too . I certainly want to know what movies people are watching as well.


----------



## phoenyx (Oct 9, 2016)

longknife said:


> Right now, I'm watching Leverage because there's nothing else to watch



I see. Does this mean that you don't like Westworld, don't have access to it, or have seen the first 2 episodes but had nothing to watch today?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 10, 2016)

I love Blue Bloods on WGN.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I love the show period.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)

Just watched The Blacklist and am now watching Designated Survivor


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 15, 2016)

A Team, the series.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 16, 2016)

Murdoch Mysteries a Canadian Série, i watch it en France en Français les enquêtes de Murdoch


----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)

Blindspot


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm watching this Iranian movie (in English of course)
It's funny


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok it's on the web not on the tv!
My bad!


----------



## konradv (Oct 20, 2016)

Checking out the new _Rocky Horror Picture Show_.  Anyone else?


----------



## konradv (Oct 20, 2016)

IMO, a pale imitation of the real thing, not unlike what happened when they remade _Hairspray_ with John Travolta.


----------



## konradv (Oct 31, 2016)

Real RHPS on right now, Logo-TV.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 31, 2016)

The Pretender, starring Michael T. Weiss, Patrick Bauchau, and Andrea Parker.

Just...wow.  Nobody can pull off the ice queen like Miss Parker. (Six episodes in, I don't think she has smiled yet.)


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 31, 2016)

Not watching tv.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 31, 2016)

Luke Cage


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 31, 2016)

I haven't watched a weekly drama series in years, however I caught the Blacklist about a month ago and have watched a few hours of that. It's pretty good, the story being about one woman trying to find her child is endearing but it is too shallow to carry this show for a year. I really like James Spader though. 

I also caught a few episodes of Lucifer which looked promising but it is just a millenial thing where they put a bunch of sexy people on screen and try to construct a story around it. Not bad, but nearly everyone from hell in this series is a sympathetic character. Kind of defeats the whole 'Lucifer' idea. 

Other than that I watch a little Modern Family which is well written and I can watch a half hour with Sophia Vergara and Julie Bowen without complaint! Now and then some Mystery Science Theatre 3000, Sanford and Son, Seinfeld, and ELR 'Raymond'.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 31, 2016)

I like Mystery Science Theatre 3000, also I am a Dr. Who fan from way, way back.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 1, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Not watching tv.



Sounds interesting.  What channel is that on?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 1, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Not watching tv.
> ...



Channel OFF, far more interesting than the election.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 2, 2016)

Designated Survivor is a show that I like right now.


----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)

Timeless, Lucifer, then Scorpion


----------



## hjmick (Nov 2, 2016)

Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll


----------

